# What bodyfat% do you start cutting?



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

hey guys,

just a quick question, when do you decide to cut?

I'm 20, 5'7 and nearly 12stone. looking to get bigger.

I've measured myself and I'm at 20% bf, so no abs seen, I was going to bulk until end of may when I hit 13stone. But I don't wanna find myself too fat before cutting for holiday.

cheers


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Just try and clean bulk to your goal weight pal so gain as little fat as posible!! Then cut when the goal weight is reached


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

dont care about bf, i'll start cutting when I'm done bulking.. right now I'm 13 months into 2yr bulk, 17st 20% bf, if I carry on growing like I am I will look like a michelin man by the christmas


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Starting cutting last weekend, not sure on bf% but top 4 abs are visible all be under some fat.

Fcuk getting fat, not worth it when it comes to cutting and I like to look like I train.

My 2c.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Start cutting when your unhappy with your body fat percentage, there is no rule for me it's just when i start to feel flabby, but that varies from person to person.

The more body fat you hold the longer you need to cut for and after my last cut i don't like to leave it get out of hand, cutting is just to mentally painful for me.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

As Deed Lee said.

i dieting at the moment down to 10% bf. still have 15 pounds to lose.


----------



## kane1000 (May 22, 2008)

Start cutting when you don't feel happy with your body fat.

personally its when i can no longer see visible outline of abs


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

When I become unhappy with BF levels. A bit of HIIT 2-3 times a week fasted usually helps keep BF down on a bulk but it shouldnt be too bad unless your dirty bulking.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Would HIIT on your bulk not help with reducing bf?


Only if he is in a caloric deficit. (Cutting)


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I get checked regularly and my cut off point is 15% bf max, when i hit that I like to real it back down to single figures, I still build muscle whilst cutting and staying lean anyway


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I took two methods of body fat and averaged them at around 20%, I'm 5ft 8 was 17st, I'm on 8th day of a keto diet I'm down to 16.8st, trying to keep some good quality muscle with being on keto also going to do a low dose of test E to maintain muscle whilst I throw in some dnp at a later date.

Want those 10% abs!!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I start cutting when my clothes stop fitting


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually start cutting when I am 5kg over my overall weight goal


----------

